# How to make clay dots by Bill



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Heres another little video I put together for you guys.

[video=youtube;wbT9OOSvVdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbT9OOSvVdw[/video]


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Wow ......Very nice 
Thanks Bill kksjur


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

This is fantastic - cheap, easy and fun for all the family I have to try some marbled dots with different colours. 
Have you tried smaller ones for side dots?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Yes the old clay paste is hard to find I think. A guy on the Tdpri forum named Preeb out of Israel has a source.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

You they are definitely an easy route to go. Plus the added bonus of colors and low cost.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Play-Doh

Wonderful to play with and influenced by

Pasta

 it is a good idea, and also versatile. You are not restricted to just "round" dots, you can shape and form and tool it how you want.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder what kind of cookie tins I have lying around. CooL! One set of gingerbread man position markers coming up!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Nick Burman said:


> I wonder what kind of cookie tins I have lying around. CooL! One set of gingerbread man position markers coming up!



HAHA you know, Gingerbread Man as a motif for a full guitar build would be cool. Not "mass production" cool, but art guitar cool


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

haha Good plan! I'm planning a few art guitars myself. Sounds goofy, but can you imagine a giraffe that has the... ok, that's enough. I'm just going to have to build it haha


----------



## catguy (Oct 14, 2008)

Very cool video, wondered how those things were made 
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nick Burman said:


> I wonder what kind of cookie tins I have lying around. CooL! One set of gingerbread man position markers coming up!


Those pablum baby cookies .. still cleaning that crap up


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe one day, keeper I'm afraid I'd eat them... 

I just tried my own Fimo dot markers and they came out great! I used a cream and orange combined in a swirl.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

That's crazy. Very cool man. Im glad you gave it a shot. Bill


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHA that is a really intense orange


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Everyone has black dots, I wanted something different. The body will be an orange/amber burst.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Orange Pineapple with a Vanilla Swirl


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with thinking outside the box, except when it comes to laundry. If your wife says use the cold cycle don't experiment.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Xsnrg mmmm yum!

LOL Bill, good point. Sometimes it's best to go with flow!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

And side dots too. A little trickier than the top ones. I think I'd prefer longer pieces because at 3/16" x 3/32" they arent easy to convince to get in the holes!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Nick. They look great. I ended up rolling out a length like when I played with plasticine as a kid.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks. Oh of course. The way you did it makes way more sense. Trust me to do it the hard way! I guess you could use a pier of hardboard to roll it and a couple of piece of material the right thickness either side of the clay as depth stops. Live and learn. That's why I love doing this. There are so many ways to skin the cat!


----------

